
Tropical Babel (2014) - labster
https://failedarchitecture.com/tropical-babel/
======
labster
I had two takeaways: Venezuela was once a place where people would try to
build modern experimental projects, like the helical strip mall El Helicoide.

The other is a reminder that for all of the monoliths we build with the best
intentions, the government can seize them and use them for human rights
abuses.

